# Fischereischein Werdohl NRW Sauerland wo und wann



## rusfedja2004 (28. August 2008)

hallo ich bin neuer hier und will jetzt auch angeln lernen leider weiss nicht wo ich mich anmelden muss zu vorbereitunkursen und wo wird die prüfung zu fischereierlaubnis durchgefuhrt im rathaus oder angelverein! komme aus Werdohl sauerland bin totaler anfänger muss ich noch etwas haben oder machen zum legalen angeln Bitte um Hilfe.Achso noch eine frage beim vorbereitungskurse wird alles genau erklärt thiorie und praxis
weil rutte kan ich auch nicht zusammenmontieren Gruss Konstantin:vik:


----------

